# Question about natural revelation



## cih1355 (Oct 19, 2009)

What can be known about God through natural revelation other than the fact that He exists?


----------



## MMasztal (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, a number of attributes can be given to God based on natural revelation. For example, the fact that the sun rises every morning, that every time you drop something it goes to the ground, that every time you mix 1 mole of sodium and one mole of chloride you get table salt, the existence of mathematics and the laws of logic, laws of physics and chemistry etc. 

All these show God to be a God of order and control whose power, by necessity, extends throughout the universe.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 20, 2009)

"...his eternal power and godhood..."

All extrapolations from his sovereignty over all, as creator, master, and judge.


----------



## rbcbob (Oct 20, 2009)

Enough to condemn but not enough to save.



> Romans 1:20 For since the creation of the world His invisible attributes are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, even His eternal power and Godhead, so that they are without excuse,


----------

